# Worn tail feathers



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

One of my brown shavers has been with me for 18months and she was POL the month I got her. She hasn't had a big molt but seems to have lost and re grown a few feathers over the last 6 months but her tail feathers are there but the are kind of worn off at the ends. She's the boss of the 4 I have.

She is the one on the left...








Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## calebthefarmer (Jul 3, 2014)

If u have maby fed them meat it will give them a craving and they will eat feathers and even kill each other


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

calebthefarmer said:


> If u have maby fed them meat it will give them a craving and they will eat feathers and even kill each other


Um, no. Our birds actually do far better feather wise if they have animal protein in their diets. It does not make them want to pick feathers from others.


----------



## calebthefarmer (Jul 3, 2014)

It actually does they will pluck each other


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are omnivores, translated that means they eat both meat and vegetation. I don't know how long you've been raising chickens or where you got that information from but it is wrong. 

Chickens will pluck each other if something is wrong with their housing or lacking in their diets. My oldest bird is 9 years old, he was raised on animal protein diet. None of my birds runs around picking feathers from another bird because their housing suits their needs and their diet is well rounded.

Chickens when they free range find bugs, mice, worms, small snakes to eat. That is meat. If what you state is correct then everyone that allows their chickens to eat animal protein would be plucking each other's feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe you should go back and reread who the original OP was. That might clear up your confusion.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

VickiGG said:


> One of my brown shavers has been with me for 18months and she was POL the month I got her. She hasn't had a big molt but seems to have lost and re grown a few feathers over the last 6 months but her tail feathers are there but the are kind of worn off at the ends. She's the boss of the 4 I have.
> 
> She is the one on the left...
> View attachment 16350
> ...


i think those are also called red stars

we had 32 of them at one point

we were given them

they lay up a storm when young

but they do burn out fast

much faster then an old time farm breed


----------

